# Ubuntu Phones. They're coming.



## WhiteLotus (Jan 3, 2013)

I read this yesterday, certainly looks interesting. Anyone think it'll have the power to pull it off? I can't imagine what it would be like to have a phone running Ubuntu, but seeing as it's free I can see a lot of people from Android who have rooted their phones to trying it out.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

Ubuntu was too clunky and Mac-like for me when I installed it, so I probably won't bother. That and with the base Android has, I don't see it going away for a LONG time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> I read this yesterday, certainly looks interesting. Anyone think it'll have the power to pull it off? I can't imagine what it would be like to have a phone running Ubuntu, but seeing as it's free I can see a lot of people from Android who have rooted their phones to trying it out.



i dont know why anyone would need ubuntu on their phone. i have android and it runs everything just fine. a bit bloated but it's not like i game on the thing...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 3, 2013)

I read in another story that this won't be readily available until early 2014.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I read in another story that this won't be readily available until early 2014.



i think i read the same article. that is a long ways away. i welcome more linux based phones but i really dont see this one sticking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks similar to android but my guess would be more resource hogging and bloated to hell with crap. There was a version from the thunderbolt but the file size took up the whole ROM space on the phone so once you even got it flashed it would not allow for more apps to be installed unless you used a SDcard


----------

